# Long term renting in Spain



## takingtheleap (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi,
Does anyone have any experience renting a property from thinkspain.com? My husband and I are moving out in April but want to rent whilst we trial our move. It is difficult to know what we are actually getting from just photos on a website. Is this site trustworthy, from others' experience? Or does anyone know any other good websites to use?
Many thanks


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Ditto. I'm planning on moving out end of May and renting for a few months- most of the sites I've found have properties offered for winter lets only- the time of year when no one wants them presumably.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

takingtheleap said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have any experience renting a property from thinkspain.com? My husband and I are moving out in April but want to rent whilst we trial our move. It is difficult to know what we are actually getting from just photos on a website. Is this site trustworthy, from others' experience? Or does anyone know any other good websites to use?
> Many thanks


:welcome:

Thinkspain is just a portal on which many many agents advertise

Take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html & you'll find some other portals / websites


That said - no-one would ever advise you to take anything other than a holiday let sight unseen. Usual advice is to rent something for a week or two, & then look for something a bit longer term

Better yet would be to make a rental property hunting trip before you move over.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

takingtheleap said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have any experience renting a property from thinkspain.com? My husband and I are moving out in April but want to rent whilst we trial our move. It is difficult to know what we are actually getting from just photos on a website. Is this site trustworthy, from others' experience? Or does anyone know any other good websites to use?
> Many thanks


Been here a year now. Checked into a hotel and then did the rounds.we spoke to rental agents who advised that enquiries via email were a bit of a non starter because as rentals became available they were being snapped up by renters walking in. We live on the Costa Blanca and our searches were directed north of Alicante. That has been our experience.


----------

